# How much sleep does a betta fish need?



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I was just curious because I bet their attitudes change like human's when they don't have enough sleep.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm good question


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I always find the idea of a cute little betta resting in the leaves of a nice big plant comforting... but it's weird because I can't imagine it...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahaha! Thats funny!
:rofl:


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Alana, both of mine do that all the time, haha...

Mine sleep as much as I do...not a lot. I do my homework with living-room lights on, but their tank-lights off. They seem to be okay though.


----------

